# Crocodile Stitch Boot Toppers



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Crocodile Stitch Boot Toppers	

Materials: 
Worsted weight yarn and a size H crochet hook. 

Stitches used: 
Ch-chain, sl st-slip stitch, sc- single crochet, dc- double crochet, fpdc- front post double crochet, and , Bpdc- back post double crochet. Note: I use a ch 2 to begin the fpdc, bpdc rounds. After the round is complete, ignore the ch 2, and slip stitch into the top of the first fpdc. This gives an invisible seam. The dc rounds are done with a ch 3, which does not count : when ending the round slip stitch into the first dc ,not the top of the ch 3. This fills the gap making an even round.

Special stitches: V- stitch (dc, ch 1, dc) and
Scale stitch or crocodile stitch. A 2 step process of 2 rows the 1st row is of a dc, ch 1, dc or V- stitch and then the 2nd row consists of: 5 dc, ch1, 5 dc over the post of the v- stitch foundation you just made. You will have 5 dc working down the 1st post and a ch 1, then 5 dc working up the 2nd dc (post) of the V stitch. 
Boot Topper (make 2)
With H hook and worsted weight yarn, ch 36. Note: to change the size from adult to a smaller or larger size, chain more, or less making sure your number, of chains, is divisible by 2 and 3. So 6, 12, 18, 24, 30,36,42,48
Join, carefully, making sure not to twist your work. Ch 3 ,dc in the same space. Dc in each chain around and join with a slip stitch in the top of the 1 st dc. Ch 2 .
Round 2- Fpdc in same stitch as ch 2, *Bpdc, Fpdc* repeat * to * around. Slip Stitch in the top of the 1st Fpdc to join, ch 2 .
Round 3 repeat round 2
Round 4  repeat round 2
Round 5  repeat round 2, omit ch 2 and end with a ch 1.
Round 6  sc in same stitch as ch 1, and in each stitch around, join with a sli stitch in the 1st sc. Ch 3 . 
Round 7- dc in same stich as ch 3, Dc in each stitch around, ending with a slip stitch in the top of 
1st dc. Ch 3
Round 8  repeat round 7. Omit ch 3 and ch 4. ( ch 4 counts as dc and ch 1)
Round 9 - dc in same stitch as ch 4. V- stitch made. *Skip 2 spaces and V- stitch (dc, ch 1, dc),* repeat from * to * around, ending with a slip stitch in the 3rd chain of the first ch 4. 
Round 10- (Scale stitch over the v stitch as follows), Ch 1, turn work to the side, working down the post of the ch 3, or dc just made do 5 dc, ch 1 turn work and work up the scale completing the 2nd 5 dc around the post of the next dc. Ist scale complete.* Slip stitch in the ch 1 of the next V st, ch 1, scale in the next V- stitch*.repeat from * to * around, ending with a slip stitch in the first ch 1. Slip stitch to the center of next scale stitch, chain 4
Round 11 repeat round 9
Round 12 repeat round 10 and omitting the Slip stitches and ch 4, ch 1
Round 13-Sc in same space as ch one and in each stitch around, ending with a slip stitch in the top of the 1st single crochet.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for your pattern, love these.


----------



## ladysjaan (Dec 3, 2013)

thank you


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Thank you for also sharing this pattern!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Your are welcome, everyone, enjoy!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you so much. They are lovely and will make great winter-time gifts.


----------



## BobbieO (May 23, 2012)

Thanks to you knitters for the great Boot Cuff Pattern. Takes care of a number of gifts in the next couple of months.
BobbieO


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you Grandmaknitstoo!! I am not usually a crocheter but I will be now. Love your patterns. My GD and DIL have been asking for them and I would like to have some too. Appreciate your taking time to share. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Thank you Grandmaknitstoo!! I am not usually a crocheter but I will be now. Love your patterns. My GD and DIL have been asking for them and I would like to have some too. Appreciate your taking time to share. :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are welcome. I have a soft spot for GD's. I have 6 of them. The black shell Stitch ones are for my GD Claudia.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

BobbieO said:


> Thanks to you knitters for the great Boot Cuff Pattern. Takes care of a number of gifts in the next couple of months.
> BobbieO


BobbieO, I hope you realize that this is a crochet version and not knit. I'm sure there are other knitted versions out there if you prefer to knit them. Carol  You are welcome for my pattern. Enjoy!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Another winner Grandma .. thanks so much for generously sharing your boot cuff patterns.

Hugs and God Bless.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Another winner Grandma .. thanks so much for generously sharing your boot cuff patterns.
> 
> Hugs and God Bless.


You are very welcome, enjoy!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I love those...going to try with a variegated yarn.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you. 40C here at the moment, but bookmarking for when the cooler weather comes!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

What size are the boot toppers made with your pattern?


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> What size are the boot toppers made with your pattern?


If you download the pattern it has instructions for making different sizes. I made the size I would wear.I measured it just now and it is about 11 ins without stretching. You can increase the number of beginning chains you use and get a larger size, if needed, or a smaller size, by subtracting beginning chains. I hope that helps.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

So pretty. Thank you for taking the time to write and share your pattern.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> So pretty. Thank you for taking the time to write and share your pattern.


You are very welcome.Enjoy!


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you so much. Looking forward to making them.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Ronique said:


> Thank you so much. Looking forward to making them.


You are welcome!


----------



## craftbits (Jul 8, 2014)

These are lovely. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

craftbits said:


> These are lovely. Thanks for sharing!


You are welcome!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> If you download the pattern it has instructions for making different sizes. I made the size I would wear.I measured it just now and it is about 11 ins without stretching. You can increase the number of beginning chains you use and get a larger size, if needed, or a smaller size, by subtracting beginning chains. I hope that helps.


THANK YOU!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> THANK YOU!


You are welcome!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## VictorianRose (Sep 12, 2012)

I love these... thank you for the pattern... I love the crocodile stitch...


----------



## Holly T. (Jan 28, 2015)

Love the boot cuffs. Going to make them for a friend. I don't have boots so I can't make them for myself. Would be interest in a pattern for leg warmers.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Holly T. said:


> Love the boot cuffs. Going to make them for a friend. I don't have boots so I can't make them for myself. Would be interest in a pattern for leg warmers.


There are many free patterns for leg warmers online, just adapt them with the crocodile stitch pattern at the top.


----------



## DonnaW1955 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you, your directions for these are easy to follow.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

DonnaW1955 said:


> Thank you, your directions for these are easy to follow.


You are very welcome, thanks for the feedback! :thumbup:


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Very unique! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Mamainastitch said:


> Very unique! Thanks for sharing.


You are welcome, enjoy!


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Very pretty. I think my 8 years-old twin daughters will love this.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

knittingforever said:


> Very pretty. I think my 8 years-old twin daughters will love this.


I hope you give the pattern a try,my granddaughters like theirs,too!


----------

